# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Easiest Working Method to LD! Malac's BHILD

## Malac Reborn

Haha, so in my other post I said it would be my last post as "Malac" and I would use my other account. Sorry but this came as a surprised and I *had* to share this. It gave me 3 LD's of trying this with high vividness(I know that's not a lot to me but a hell've a lot for others).Funny how no one has even thought about the logic of this tech.


BHILD - Breathing - High induced lucid dream

Its simple as hell that I don't even need to make a long tutorial about it, as the name explains it itself and the fact that this tech/method is ridiculously easy.

*Method*
After a WBTB of lets say...3 hrs or more, when you wake up tired, breathe excessively deep and exhale fast, until you get that light feeling of highness and alertness. You know, when you take in too much air fast and you get rea*ll*y alerted and wanna jump around everywhere, your body is light feeling and etc. This process takes around 30 secs on avg for me.(Can be lower or higher for others. Just do it until you get really high!). When you're in this moment, go back to sleep with at least some bits of thoughts toward lucid dreaming like "I'll realize I'm dreaming"(I don't think it matters, haven't tested too far in). 

You're mind will be very alerted, yet very tired. You should surprisingly sleep fast and with the already SP-like feeling gained from the highness of air, it'll helps even more. This will either get you a fast as hell WILD out of nowhere(fastest since lay-down time was like 10ish secs), or when you do go asleep fast or a little later, your mind will be alerted and will give you a DILD.

There you go, sorry for the bad grammar, I just...didn't care  :smiley:  

P.S. Only reason I put in the effectiveness of this method in the thread name is so it gets the attention of both crowds. The "Zomg th3re is a [email protected] technique for a lazy guy like me!!!!!" and the " Hmm interesting. This will help nourish my knowledge of lucidity even though I am a natural".

P.S.S. Umm I don't know if there is a point beyond the highness part of breathing, like eh..passing out or something(my logical side says there is). Not saying that this can endanger you but don't take it to the *extreme* like some kids these days do...like doing it for hours on end without stopping....

----------


## Creation X

Thanks for the method!
I might try this later when I take a nap  :smiley:

----------


## skunk

this is a really interesting technique.  all of my lucids come from DILDs and most other techniques haven't ever worked for me.  I'm fine with having the DILD's every once in a while but they aren't very frequent, so i'll definitely give this a shot

----------


## RunflaCruiser

so its like hyper ventilating?

----------


## Malac Reborn

> so its like hyper ventilating?



Yes but I wouldn't over do it. One should keep it at an ok level or something. lol make sense?

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

I don't care for the grammar =P This seem Sick!!!!!! I'm actually looking forward to trying it cus it looks so goood!!!!!!

This tec makes lots of sense- I mean the breathing and the dense feeling ect.. Why didn't I thought of this lol!!!!!!!!!

Thanks alot bro!!

----------


## Guru

ill definately try it tonight!

----------


## Soldier

I'll try this for sure but you say your a natural? if so this wouldnt matter for you and it wouldnt work for anyone else. or do you get LD's alot (not every night) and consider yourself a natural?

----------


## Frishert

Sounds like this could actually work!  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

> I'll try this for sure but you say your a natural? if so this wouldnt matter for you and it wouldnt work for anyone else. or do you get LD's alot (not every night) and consider yourself a natural?



Getting lucids consistently and effortlessly is what we consider a natural here on DV. Just one lucid a week is considered being a natural, provided you get them without any effort.

By the way malac, I'm going to try this tonight. Your other technique seems like a very good technique, but everytime I try it, I fall asleep within 30 seconds, if not less. Before the thoughts even start, I'm already asleep  :tongue2:

----------


## eppy

ooh.i ll have to try this.
seems promising.
 :smiley:

----------


## Soldier

> Getting lucids consistently and effortlessly is what we consider a natural here on DV. Just one lucid a week is considered being a natural, provided you get them without any effort.
> 
> By the way malac, I'm going to try this tonight. Your other technique seems like a very good technique, but everytime I try it, I fall asleep within 30 seconds, if not less. Before the thoughts even start, I'm already asleep



aww... my mistake, I'll try it tonight.

----------


## Grunkie7

Worth a shot

----------


## Sean999

I'll give this a try tonight. Will post my results tomorrow.

----------


## NightLife

I'm excited to try this tonight and I will also post my results...

----------


## Guru

i tried it last night, but i jst didnt get that "high" feeling, not by a longshot.

I think I need to do it when im more relaxed, coz i was really stressed out last night.

----------


## Marvo

> i tried it last night, but i jst didnt get that "high" feeling, not by a longshot.
> 
> I think I need to do it when im more relaxed, coz i was really stressed out last night.



You can practice it right now. It's like blowing a lot, just keep blowing like if want to blow out a candle or something. You'll get real dizzy after 10 seconds.

----------


## Sean999

Oh, that feeling. I guess I did it wrong. As you can see, I didn't get any results. I guess I'll try again tonight.

----------


## Guru

> You can practice it right now. It's like blowing a lot, just keep blowing like if want to blow out a candle or something. You'll get real dizzy after 10 seconds.



I got it all wrong at first!! thnx a million!!! Ill try it again tonight then ill tell you what happens.

----------


## Shift

hmm could keep a balloon by your bed and blow it up, that always makes me lightheaded haha

I'll try it tonight.

----------


## TalkingHead

hahaha..

 I'll combine this with Malac's other technique.

----------


## ld411

sounds good ill try it but do u have to use it with WBTB or can u just use it in the night when you are going to sleep?

----------


## Dizko

wbtb works best with all lucid dream inducing techniques.

----------


## NightLife

You should be careful with making yourself feel "high" because it's easy to pass out... I fell asleep too late last night to try this technique but I'm going for it tonight...

----------


## Xibran123

so you do the breathing thing till you get light headed then go back to sleep? Is that right?

----------


## ld411

would this work without WBTB?

----------


## Cn

> so you do the breathing thing till you get light headed then go back to sleep? Is that right?



I think it's more of a WILD technique. Hopefully you should enter the dream while conscious before you actually fall asleep.

----------


## Guru

2nd try, I feel like I almost got it, yet I didn't becom lucid. I had a REALLY vivid dream though and the scenes kept changing so fast and I didn't take notice!!!!!

----------


## Cn

I tried it last night with 4 hours of sleep, so I didn't have time to try a WBTB. Didn't work for me right while going to bed, I'll try WBTB tonight. Definately made me feel weird though.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Sorry, haven't had chance to post much lately, got work and studying for finals at last minute. But yea, This tech has gave me 2 LD's yesterday night and sadly only one tonight because I was too tired to get my self oxygen high early in the morning lol. For those who haven't tried this, trust, you'll feel too tired to even attempt this  ::D:  Tired is a good thing. Make sure after doing this that you go straight to sleep while that light-headed feeling resides.

----------


## DREAMER242000

I shall give this a go tonight thanks for posting.
 :smiley:

----------


## Marvo

Okay, so I gave this a shot, got dizzy, but no lucid. However, later on the day, I took a nap, and had a lucid. It was kinda lame, but it was a lucid.

Whether is was placebo or just coincident, I have no idea.

----------


## Super Duck

This sounds good as I don't need to do a load of work, suggestion, preperation or staying awake. I'll give this a go tongith maybe although I'm trying to research for my own method.

----------


## LittleBuddy

all it is is an oxygen rush. its just overloads ur body with oxygen. works extremely well if u have been sitting and not really doing anything, or else all that oxygen ur taking in goes to the muscles. 15 breaths is plenty

----------


## Lord Toaster

I tried this last night, some time in the early morning. I wasn't awake for long, but remembered this thread and took ten deep breaths fairly rapidly. I didn't have a lucid, but I did have the most vivid dream I've had in quite a while.

----------


## hellopotato

i'll try this tonight.

but i havent really come to expect much from malac.

----------


## hellopotato

> i'll try this tonight.
> 
> but i havent really come to expect much from malac.




and i tried it and lost two hours of sleep by NOT BEING ABLE TO GO BACK TO SLEEP.

thanks, you fucking idiot! thanks!!!

----------


## Malac Reborn

> and i tried it and lost two hours of sleep by NOT BEING ABLE TO GO BACK TO SLEEP.
> 
> thanks, you fucking idiot! thanks!!!



Such an immature reply as that, it shouldn't work for you. But please, elaborate the logical fallacy in your statement as me, being an idiot? 

*"Be respectful and tolerant of other users. 
Members should post in a way that is respectful of other users. Flaming or abusing users in any way will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all! (thanks mom.) Obviously we'll use discretion in regards to policing this because joking around between friends is certainly permitted. If you have a legitimate complaint about another user, please contact a moderator or administrator."*

You spend time looking at this site, you should also follow the rules on this site kid.

P.S. Your Welcome ::banana::

----------


## Bushido

i know what you mean about being too tired..tried this for two nights now and both times I woke up I just really couldn't be arsed!! I will do it tonight!!  Bushido

----------


## nechong

is it take a deep long breathe then blow out long, then take deep breath in again and blow out for few more times?

i don't feel high? just feel  a bit dizzy. am i doing it correctly?

mike 





> You can practice it right now. It's like blowing a lot, just keep blowing like if want to blow out a candle or something. You'll get real dizzy after 10 seconds.

----------


## Marvo

> is it take a deep long breathe then blow out long, then take deep breath in again and blow out for few more times?
> 
> i don't feel high? just feel  a bit dizzy. am i doing it correctly?
> 
> mike



You're getting dizzy, which is the point. Your brain is getting less blood than usual, so it suddenly goes more active, and you get a rush. You have to fall asleep right away though.

----------


## Cn

> Such an immature reply as that, it shouldn't work for you. But please, elaborate the logical fallacy in your statement as me, being an idiot? 
> 
> *"Be respectful and tolerant of other users. 
> Members should post in a way that is respectful of other users. Flaming or abusing users in any way will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all! (thanks mom.) Obviously we'll use discretion in regards to policing this because joking around between friends is certainly permitted. If you have a legitimate complaint about another user, please contact a moderator or administrator."*
> 
> You spend time looking at this site, you should also follow the rules on this site kid.
> 
> P.S. Your Welcome



Wow, that guys an idiot. If he didn't expect to actually SPEND (not waste) time on lucid dreaming, then he should leave.

----------


## Malac Reborn

You got that right. Some people eh. He attempted a tech on his first time, fails, and starts ranting at me? Laughed there. Wonder if he did the same for WILD and sorts in the past. Leberge must be getting a lot of angry e-emails...

@Bushido:
Maybe you should try adjusting the content of air as to lower your breath intakes next time (Example :you took 20 breaths last night but this night only take 15. I'm sure you don't count but naturally just guestimate)

I didn't attempt this last night because I was dead as don't care tired after studying finals lol.

----------


## halfasleep

Hey, I haven't really put enough time into this method to say if it works for me,
but i was thinking...

what if you found some other way to get that oxygen boost quickly, say using one of those flavored oxygen cans (like here: http://www.bigoxrox.com/)

Do you think a "sip" or two would do the trick?
I can see it being a little more efficient, as you could literally get back to sleep in seconds.

Has anyone ever even tried that stuff?

----------


## Cn

For some reason I keep coming back to this thread, maybe because it has potential to make me LD. But tonight I'm seriously going to successfully wake up during the night, do this and go back to bed. Not even kidding!  :smiley:

----------


## NightLife

> For some reason I keep coming back to this thread, maybe because it has potential to make me LD. But tonight I'm seriously going to successfully wake up during the night, do this and go back to bed. Not even kidding!



Successfully waking up is always complicated for me... Either the alarm clock was set to PM instead of AM or I slept through it... I'm going to have a serious attempt at this technique tonight...

----------


## TalkingHead

> Hey, I haven't really put enough time into this method to say if it works for me,
> but i was thinking...
> 
> what if you found some other way to get that oxygen boost quickly, say using one of those flavored oxygen cans (like here: http://www.bigoxrox.com/)
> 
> Do you think a "sip" or two would do the trick?
> I can see it being a little more efficient, as you could literally get back to sleep in seconds.
> 
> Has anyone ever even tried that stuff?



 http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/72299.php
*Quote of the Day: * Pure oxygen kindles the match that fuels a forest fire of harm to the body"



HAHAHA: Otherwise I'd be just the person to try it.  That's ridiculous, canned oxygen.. I'm living in the future!

----------


## halfasleep

> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/72299.php
> *Quote of the Day: * Pure oxygen kindles the match that fuels a forest fire of harm to the body"
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA: Otherwise I'd be just the person to try it.  That's ridiculous, canned oxygen.. I'm living in the future!



I already knew that the "high" feeling you get from hyperventilating occurs when the blood vessels constrict in your brain, which is a result of the low amounts of CO2 in the blood.
So that article basically confirmed that the canned stuffed does the same thing.

So now I want to know, would it still be bad for my body to go through with this method?
This method entails hyperventilating, which is obviously more than just an "oxygen rush."
Even if one were to stop at the "high feeling", that already means that the circulation is being cutoff, which is definitely a major no-no.

So even if this method is the easiest one so far, 
I'd rather pass on it than have the most vivid lucid dream of all time and never actually wake-up.

EDIT:
In that article they were using 100&#37; oxygen.
The bigox stuff uses 89%, where the other 11% is composed of Nitrogen, Argon and trace amounts of other gases.
I wonder if CO2 is included in those trace amounts, or if that makes a difference in the effects it has.

----------


## halfasleep

Cool, double post.

----------


## Jorge

I experience something like this last night, except I didn't breathe in, I just woke up from a very good dream! See my Dream Journal ") 1st dream. But it wasn't lucid but it was pretty vivid, I woke up from a dream, and I was pissed cuz it was going good.

So I remember this technique, and I relaxed layed down and started thinking about my dream and continuing it. I slowly slid back into my dream, and it was like wooooaah! LOL 

But as to this post I'm trying this technique tonight!!!!

----------


## Marvo

> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/72299.php
> *Quote of the Day: * Pure oxygen kindles the match that fuels a forest fire of harm to the body"
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA: Otherwise I'd be just the person to try it.  That's ridiculous, canned oxygen.. I'm living in the future!



Before you get started.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I used this method but instead of high on oxygen I got high on thc, and combined this technique with the your ILT? Igniting lucid technique or something. Anyway, it got me into a WILD only after 2 minutes. It was short and was only like a few minutes long tho but a good beginning for a newbie like me :p

----------


## WILDinitall

sounds awesome....definetly try it tonight.

----------


## Cn

Against my will I couldn't find the energy to do it last night... Really made me mad!

----------


## NightLife

Once again my alarm clock failed on me... It was three hours too late...

----------


## Enigmik

> Hey, I haven't really put enough time into this method to say if it works for me,
> but i was thinking...
> 
> what if you found some other way to get that oxygen boost quickly, say using one of those flavored oxygen cans (like here: http://www.bigoxrox.com/)
> 
> Do you think a "sip" or two would do the trick?
> I can see it being a little more efficient, as you could literally get back to sleep in seconds.
> 
> Has anyone ever even tried that stuff?




Don't go there! LOL! I posted about this a long time ago when I was Xanous. Everyone on here told me how bad the stuff was and how it was going to kill me. Nonsense. Anyway, why spend the money when you can hyperventilate yourself for free? I think I will try this if I happen to wake up in the night. I hate WBTB it's not always necessary.

----------


## TeaSea

> Haha, so in my other post I said it would be my last post as "Malac" and I would use my other account. Sorry but this came as a surprised and I *had* to share this. It gave me 3 LD's of trying this with high vividness(I know that's not a lot to me but a hell've a lot for others).Funny how no one has even thought about the logic of this tech.
> 
> 
> BHILD - Breathing - High induced lucid dream
> 
> Its simple as hell that I don't even need to make a long tutorial about it, as the name explains it itself and the fact that this tech/method is ridiculously easy.
> 
> *Method*
> After a WBTB of lets say...3 hrs or more, when you wake up tired, breathe excessively deep and exhale fast, until you get that light feeling of highness and alertness. You know, when you take in too much air fast and you get rea*ll*y alerted and wanna jump around everywhere, your body is light feeling and etc. This process takes around 30 secs on avg for me.(Can be lower or higher for others. Just do it until you get really high!). When you're in this moment, go back to sleep with at least some bits of thoughts toward lucid dreaming like "I'll realize I'm dreaming"(I don't think it matters, haven't tested too far in). 
> ...



In a recent thread of mine I was talking  a lot about the deep breathing oxygen rush technique thing. I find it very useful, as you do, and I too was surprised that it had not been mentioned before.

----------


## Enigmik

SO it tried this last night. I got a DILD and 2 vivid dreams. Cool.

----------


## exileblue

It's not working for me, but it's a great method to get so tired, that you sleep within seconds... I think I will try it a few more times and I hope this doesn't damage my brain too much. :p

----------


## rockinred

For the past few nights I've been meaning to try this but I haven't woken up during the night like I usually do ::embarrassed:: . Anyways, if I manage to try this I'll post my results.

----------


## Shift

I bought some balloons. I'll try it for real tonight. I couldn't really get lightheaded without completely waking myself up, but with the balloons I'm sure I'll get it in a few seconds.

----------


## Jigglet Bonaparte

It would be interesting to do a few experiments with oxygen.  Like perhaps build some kind of dome above your head but with the bottom half cut off so you're not restricted.  Then you could have a timer to increase oxygen levels in that area through holes in the dome during your longer REM periods.

I wonder how someone would create a time released galantamine tablet which gets activated say six hours into sleep.  That would be a cool experiment also.

----------


## Golden Son

I tried this a couple days ago, but instead of the heavy breathing, I was under the effect of a very small amount of thc. Just noticeable. However, I did not do a WBTB so I wasn't expecting LD entry, it was just kinda "practice". Well it worked. Upon laying down I was immediately aware of my body. I ran through my blue meditation technique in seconds(usually takes like 10 mins) and was fully relaxed. I achieved getting into sleep paralysis and the sensations easily came quick. No Ld entry though, not the right REM stage. Closest I've ever been though. Btw the thc only made it easier, I can get the same sensations without it, it just takes more time/practice/concentration.

So it appears as the slight high from a little thc has the same effect as the breathing technique(basically they both make you extremely aware, and easier to focus on the SP/LD transfer)

----------


## Sony86

> I tried this a couple days ago, but instead of the heavy breathing, I was under the effect of a very small amount of thc. Just noticeable. However, I did not do a WBTB so I wasn't expecting LD entry, it was just kinda "practice". Well it worked. Upon laying down I was immediately aware of my body. I ran through my blue meditation technique in seconds(usually takes like 10 mins) and was fully relaxed. I achieved getting into sleep paralysis and the sensations easily came quick. No Ld entry though, not the right REM stage. Closest I've ever been though. Btw the thc only made it easier, I can get the same sensations without it, it just takes more time/practice/concentration.
> 
> So it appears as the slight high from a little thc has the same effect as the breathing technique(basically they both make you extremely aware, and easier to focus on the SP/LD transfer)



So, you think a bit of THC in the system is a good idea? I don't like smoking when I wanna dream because it harms my recall, but at the same time I'm pretty sure it makes my dreams more vivid.

I'm going to try this technique tonight to see if it works as I'm already in the middle of a wbtb session. It looks very promising!

Also, what is this "blue meditation" technique you speak of? I'm trying to find effective body relaxation techniques.

Cheers! Malloc I'll tell you how it goes!

----------


## Xibran123

Sorry, I'm still kinda confused on this technique

----------


## Golden Son

> So, you think a bit of THC in the system is a good idea? I don't like smoking when I wanna dream because it harms my recall, but at the same time I'm pretty sure it makes my dreams more vivid.
> 
> I'm going to try this technique tonight to see if it works as I'm already in the middle of a wbtb session. It looks very promising!
> 
> Also, what is this "blue meditation" technique you speak of? I'm trying to find effective body relaxation techniques.
> 
> Cheers! Malloc I'll tell you how it goes!



First off, I believe in achieving things like lucid dreams first without the use of drugs, just to avoid ever doubting was it me or the drugs. I don't think you should be smoking if it acts as your crutch, or your ever in the mind frame of "I need x drug to accomplish x". That's a fall in consciousness.

Anyways, this year I've been smoking regularly, and its high octane stuff, so my tolerance is pretty high. I just so happened to take a couple single rips, lay down, and run through a relaxation/SP technique, testing the effect. I experienced the technique in ten times the normal speed. I didn't get completely stoned. Its just noticeable. Lucidity is Awareness and as you may know Marijuana is known to significantly expand awareness. This is how it works for me with a little on the brain. It speeds up the relaxation and SP process. Also, I've had some of the most magnificent insights(particularly in nature) while having a little on the brain.

Do you truly know if it effects your recall? I believe Dream Recall, Lucid Ability and Dream Clarity can be achieved and perfected by gaining a deeper sort of understanding. With enough competence and practice, you should be able to recall with a wee bit of thc on the mind the same way you can without it. Right now, I'm considered "new" to Lucid Dreaming scene but I've been involved with its meditation and astral projection counterparts. I've never been in the habit of recalling and writing in a dream journal, so my recall is the same whether or not i smoke or not, because its a new system im incorporating. But I'll tell you what, every time I try it my recall is getting better, and I'm remembering a little more each time, regardless of whether or not I smoked.

Not to mention tons of ancient cultures used marijuana to cross into the dream/spirit world.

About the blue meditation technique, you can find it here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...99&postcount=6
I've been using this since a kid, it truly is an easy and wonderful way to become fully relaxed and feel yourself as one.

----------


## Vegan

I'm assuming your title is working very good because I hardly ever look at threads like this.



I'm definitely going to try this tonight though, it sounds very interesting.

----------


## Grunkie7

Dangit, I've only half-attempted it the night I read about it and want to give it a better effort but I acquired a sore throat/flu friday...  and rapid breathing doesn't feel too good with that...

----------


## Abra

So if you have no clue why the hyperventilation helps, why do you have it? To look cool? Because all it does is constrict blood flow to the head. Have fun with that.

----------


## rockinred

I tried this a couple nights ago. It definitely helps you fall asleep faster but I didn't achieve a WILD. I was still a little drunk from before I went to bed so I still felt a little whooppeee while trying WBTB I may try this tonight combined with a Lucid Dream MP3 that I downloaded. Any one else have some more results to share?

----------


## Sony86

> First off, I believe in achieving things like lucid dreams first without the use of drugs, just to avoid ever doubting was it me or the drugs. I don't think you should be smoking if it acts as your crutch, or your ever in the mind frame of "I need x drug to accomplish x". That's a fall in consciousness.
> 
> Anyways, this year I've been smoking regularly, and its high octane stuff, so my tolerance is pretty high. I just so happened to take a couple single rips, lay down, and run through a relaxation/SP technique, testing the effect. I experienced the technique in ten times the normal speed. I didn't get completely stoned. Its just noticeable. Lucidity is Awareness and as you may know Marijuana is known to significantly expand awareness. This is how it works for me with a little on the brain. It speeds up the relaxation and SP process. Also, I've had some of the most magnificent insights(particularly in nature) while having a little on the brain.
> 
> Do you truly know if it effects your recall? I believe Dream Recall, Lucid Ability and Dream Clarity can be achieved and perfected by gaining a deeper sort of understanding. With enough competence and practice, you should be able to recall with a wee bit of thc on the mind the same way you can without it. Right now, I'm considered "new" to Lucid Dreaming scene but I've been involved with its meditation and astral projection counterparts. I've never been in the habit of recalling and writing in a dream journal, so my recall is the same whether or not i smoke or not, because its a new system im incorporating. But I'll tell you what, every time I try it my recall is getting better, and I'm remembering a little more each time, regardless of whether or not I smoked.
> 
> Not to mention tons of ancient cultures used marijuana to cross into the dream/spirit world.
> 
> About the blue meditation technique, you can find it here:
> ...



Thanks man, all of that is very helpful. The blue meditation techinique sounds promising, I'll give it a go tonight.

It's always good to recieve advice from fellow stoners  :smiley:  (They always seem to be the most useful).

----------


## Sony86

> Dangit, I've only half-attempted it the night I read about it and want to give it a better effort but I acquired a sore throat/flu friday... and rapid breathing doesn't feel too good with that...



I totally didn't get anything from this technique. I'll try again tonight but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Then again I'm still a newbie at lucid dreaming and WILDs so I can't really distinguish a successful normal WILD from a sped-up version. I still need to learn how to do it.

----------


## Mad Stratter

Man, when i saw "BHILD" I expected "Bong Hit Induced Lucid Dream"

----------


## inyourdreams

I dont like the idea of a lack of oxygen, so ill stick to trying FILD's. Thanks, tho

----------


## Metaphyz1k

> Man, when i saw "BHILD" I expected "Bong Hit Induced Lucid Dream"



LMFAO, too good.

Interesting idea, but now I wonder if a bong hit would actually work better than a "breathing high".
Plus, I'm also a little hesitant to restrict my breathing in such a way because it seems like a good way to pass out, thus rendering me unconscious and therefore defeating the entire purpose of remaining aware while entering the dream state.

----------


## bushi

Just don't do it then..

Seems to work for others apparently though.

----------


## Mariano

I think it could work, to fall asleep faster, the maybe ...
mmm..
and I could change something...
mmm..
I will try it...
But in the other hand, does harm the brain?

----------


## Clamosus

> But in the other hand, does harm the brain?



I'd like to know that too. What do you ppl think?

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

> Man, when i saw "BHILD" I expected "Bong Hit Induced Lucid Dream"



LOL! that cracked me up bahahah.

Anyway read through this thread... bugger all results posted. I WILL do this tech tonight and write my results.

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

Tried it lastnight... just got dizzy headed. Although DID have a LD about 2 dreams after I tried, unsure if its related... but pretty doubtful lol. 

but yeah everyones different...

----------

